# Boone Hall



## Jack W. (Jun 15, 2006)

After a humbeling in Tryon, it seems that I haven't had enough yet this year.  I'm taking the team to Mount Pleasant, SC to the Boone Hall Plantation to do a KCBS contest.  June 23 - 24 2006.  

Jethro has opted to take the family to Myrtle Beach, so as a precaution, Captain Morgan will be leaving Myrtle and joining us at Boone Hall as grounds keeper and center pole for the tent.  Chris Finney will also be washing dishes, empting the ashtrays and providing adult beverages to everyone.  Mary and I are happy to have them as our personal bafoons.  :grin:    :razz:    :^o  =D> 

Seriously, If anyone is in the area and wants to hang out, You're welcome to join us.  Boone Hall Plantation is a beautiful venue and the contest ought to be a great one.  The beach is right around the corner and there is plenty to do right on the plantation.  It would be a great weekend getaway.

Anything Shrimp and Anything Peaches and a Dessert Contest Friday night.  

Pork, Brisket, Ribs and Chicken - Saturday
There is a peoples choice award for Saturday, That means public tastin's


The Q will be serioulsy above average!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 15, 2006)

Center pole gets free beer, right?


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 15, 2006)

Cooking with Cappy and Finney??  

I wish you luck! :eep:


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Center pole gets free beer, right?



Everybody gets free beer,  Finney's buyin'....some.

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Center pole gets free beer, right?



Mary says, You show up, she's buyin' the suds....but you gotta show up!

Whaddya think Fin?

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 15, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":8vzf3f1c]Center pole gets free beer, right?



Mary says, You show up, she's buyin' the suds....but you gotta show up!

Whaddya think Fin?

Jack[/quote:8vzf3f1c]
That might get him there.  I'm still not holding my breath.  I've never seen him outside of MB.

Oh... glad to see I got my duties list. #-o   I guess I'll just drink until someone needs an ash tray emptied.


----------



## Finney (Jun 15, 2006)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Cooking with Cappy and Finney??
> 
> I wish you luck! :eep:


He wins when I'm there. =D>


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 15, 2006)

A Quick update.  The dessert contest will take place 2:30 Saturday afternoon.  You know we won't be picking ice cream.  2:30 in the afternoon in Charleston, late June.  Ice Cream will be a coffee addative in less than 5 minutes.


Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 15, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> A Quick update.  The dessert contest will take place 2:30 Saturday afternoon.  You know we won't be picking ice cream.  2:30 in the afternoon in Charleston, late June.  Ice Cream will be a coffee addative in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> Jack


I still think what we talked about will work, but it's up to you. :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 22, 2006)

Well.... It's tomorrow and Saturday.  Jack W, Cappy and I take on the world.  Should be fun.


----------



## Finney (Jun 22, 2006)

Here's the roster:

Bare Bonz
Divine Smoke
*Pigs on the Wing* (the SC version)
Bill & the Dixie Chicks
Woodhouse Grill, The
Pork Shank Redemption
Southern Que-N-Stew
Too Hawg Nutz
Blue Ridge Mountain BBQ
Pig-N-Out Pork Cookers
Soggy Bottom Boys BBQ Team
Grills Gone Wild
Black Jack BBQ
Tarheel Smokers
Two Big Slugs "n" That Guy
Bone Heads
JB's Smoke Shack
Fatback and da Porkheads
BBQ Monsters
Chatham Artillery BBQ
Fire House Bar and Grill
Britton's BBQ
Bar-B-Cuties
Bridges Bar-B-Q
Swamp Sauce Smokers
Smokey Butt Boys
Jacks Old South
Hickory Wind
Out of Smoke
Old Tavern Barbeque
In By 8 Out by 9
Big Green EGGomaniacs
Fire House BBQ
Redneck BBQ
Big Daddy's Butt Rub
Smoky Mountain Smokers
Butts For You, This
Taste of Wando
Blue Ridge Mtn. BBQ
Fire Ron's Home Team BBQ
Mountain Magic Country BBQ
Big Mow & The Aho BBQ'n Outlaws
Home on the Range


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2006)

Good luck guys


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 22, 2006)

Dang yall have fun for me will ya I will be in Columbia for the SCBA Seminar!!


----------



## Finney (Jun 24, 2006)

Just got in and took a quick shower.  Had a great time (as always) cooking with Jack and interacting with his family.  We did good, but not as good as we would have liked (I think Jack is holding me back).  We missed ya Cappy.

Here's some results:

Overall 
1)  Smokey Mountain Smokers
2)  Mountain Magic Country BBQ
3)  Swamp Sauce Smokers
4)  Two Big Slugs "N" That Guy
*5)  Pigs on the Wing*  Jack W. & I (Finney)
6)  Fire House BBQ
7)  Bill and the Dixie Chicks
8)  Old Tavern BBQ
9)  Big Green Eggomaniacs
10) Britton's BBQ 

Chicken
1)  Smokey Mountain Smokers
2)  Big Green Eggomaniacs
3)  Two Slugs "N" That Guy
4)  Mountain Magic Country BBQ
5)  Chatham Artillery BBQ
6)  Hickory Wind
7)  Devine Smoke
*8)  Pigs on the Wing*
9)  Bill and the Dixie Chicks
10) Home on the Range

Pork Ribs
1)  Smokey Mountain Smokers
2)  Swamp Sauce Smokers
3)  Tarheel Smokers
4)  Fire House BBQ
5)  Bill and the Dixie Chicks
6)  Britton's BBQ
7)  Redneck BBQ
8)  Two Big Slugs "N" That Guy
9)  Taste of Wando
10) Old Tavern BBQ
*16) Pigs on the Wing*

Pork
1)  Swamp Sauce Smokers
*2)  Pigs on the Wing*
3)  Big Daddy's Butt Rub
4)  Mountain Magic Country BBQ
5)  Smokey Mountain Smokers
6)  Fire House BBQ
7)  Britton's BBQ
8)  Two Big Slugs "N" That Guy
9)  JB's Smoke Shack
10) Old Tavern BBQ

Brisket
1)  Mountain Magic Country BBQ
2)  JB's Smoke Shack
3)  Bare Bones BBQ
4)  Red Neck BBQ
5)  Pork Shank Redemption
6)  Two Big Slugs "N" That Guy
7)  Big Green Eggomaniacs
8)  Black Jack BBQ
9)  Old Tavern BBQ
10) In by 8 Out by 9
*14) Pigs on the Wing*

Shrimp
1)  Smokey Mountain Smokers
2)  Mountain Magic Country BBQ
3)  Pig-N-Outt Pork Cookers
4)  Two Big Slugs "N" That Guy
5)  Swamp Sauce Smokers
6)  Britton's BBQ
7)  Fire Ron's Home Team BBQ
8)  Fire House BBQ
9)  Big Green Eggomaniacs
10) Big Mow & the Aho BBQ
*13) Pigs on the Wing*

Peaches
1)  Mountain Magic Country BBQ
2)  Big Mow & the Aho BBQ
3)  JB's Smoke Shack
4)  Fire House BBQ
5)  Two Big Slugs "N" That Guy
6)  Big Green Eggomaniacs
7)  Home on the Range
8)  Tarheel Smokers
9)  Bone Heads
10) Pig-N-Out Pork Cookers
*11) Pigs on the Wing*

Dessert
1)  Bone Heads
2)  Britton's BBQ
3)  Two Big Slugs "N" That Guy
4)  Taste of Wando
*5)  Pigs on the Wing*
6)  Tarheel Smokers
7)  Devine Smoke
8)  Home on the Range
9)  Mountain Magig Country BBQ

Peoples Choice
*1)  Pigs on the Wing*

(edited to add our Shrimp placing and our Peoples Choice)


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm just waking up from the big cook at Boone Hall. 

The "Finney and Jack Show" was well received.  It was a pleasure to be able to spend the weekend staring at thermometers and talking BBQ with Chris Finney.

Finney neglected to post the FIRST PLACE in the peoples choice catagory.

To put the accomplishments in perspective, the closest Charleston based team was at 13.  All of the cookers in front of us are circuit runners.  They had the Big RV's and set it and forget it, top of the line, equipement.  They cook every weekend and come to the awards ceremony all fresh and clean with a full nights sleep.  Finney and I stayed up all night and fed sticks into an OKie Joe offset and used a WSM to cook the chicken.  I'm proud to lock up horns and say we accomplished a top five finish and stayed reletively pure in our methods.  


Objectively, once you get to a certain level in these contests it's a crap shoot on the judges tables.  

The pork was fantastic.  

The brisket never turned and dried out a little.  

We continue to work with ribs and I really thought we were on this time.  The judges thought they were average.  

Our chicken scores came up but, we still need to cook more chicken.  

The shrimp and peaches were unique and very good.  The dessert was Mary's first attempt and she did well with it.

All in all a very good day for the team.  We missed you Cappy!

Finney has all the pics, be patient.

Overall it was good Q!

Jack


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 25, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> I'm just waking up from the big cook at Boone Hall.
> 
> Sounds like yall had fun to me , congrats on the finishes. That must have been a sight to see with all those RV`s and the big rigs all lined up. Sorry I had to miss that. Did not miss much at the SCBA Seminar same ole stuff, it got catered by a BBQ Resturant in Blythewood, not neary as good as yours Jack to be honest. I finally got my Senior Judge this weekend , that was about it. Again CONGRATS ON THE FNISHES !!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 25, 2006)

I must apologize to Jack Finney and Mary for dropping out at the last minute.   I'm afraid I would have only hindered any way!

That said, I may have an announcement to make this week that
will explain my abscence.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 25, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I must apologize to Jack Finney and Mary for dropping out at the last minute.   I'm afraid I would have only hindered any way!
> 
> That said, I may have an announcement to make this week that
> will explain my abscence.



Hey stuff happens we cant make them all , but may I say you make a heck of a team Captain Cappy!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 25, 2006)

Great job guys!  Top 5 with those teams??  That is a win in itself!! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2006)

I did forget to post our *1st Place - Peoples Choice*, finish.  I was so brain dead when I logged on that if it wasn't on the paper in front of me, it wasn't in my memory.

It is truely an honor to have the event crowd recognize our effort.  We didn't have the big rigs and fancy cookers that can sometimes WOW and influence votes, and we (certainly) weren't one of the local favorites that had the TV and newpapers imbedded in their camps.  We just gave the people voting, good BBQ.

Again, always a pleasure to compete with Jack.  
Jack is full of "it" ("it" would be BBQ knowledge), but he is always willing to listen and is always open to suggestions on how to do or not to do something.

Jack, *WE* just need to win *ME* enough money to buy a Stump's.


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> *I must apologize to *Jack Finney and *Mary* for dropping out at the last minute.   I'm afraid I would have only hindered any way!
> 
> That said, I may have an announcement to make this week that
> will explain my abscence.



Mary says she's not buying you any beer... ever.  8-[


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> hello jack or *finney* , *was the smokey mtn smokers from shelby nc?*....and congrats on the finishes yall done real good......BIG"E"
> Here's to ya :bar:  =D>


I don't know, but I'll try to find out for you.  Just being two of us cooking we didn't have a lot of time to walk around the event site.  That Okie Joe wants to be fed every 45 min, at least.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2006)

Great job Finney, Jack and Mary!!  Finney bring some of your good luck to Myrtle,  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 26, 2006)

Woo Hoooooo!!!!
Way to go guys! 
 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 26, 2006)

first place People's Choice!  Sweet!


----------



## Finney (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's some pics:





The Avenue of Oaks




The Slave Quarters




The Plantation House




Firing Up the Okie Joe




The Afternoon View, Jack's Daughter, and a BBQ-4-U coffee mug
















Butts and Briskets








Ribs








Two WSMs by the River








The Site, The View




The Okie Joe




More View




Ribs








The Chicken Box








The Rib Box




The Pork Box








The Brisket Box




The Dessert

Sorry we forgot to take pics of the Shrimp turn in and the Peach turn in boxes.


----------



## Finney (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's some pics from a friend of Jacks.  More of their site, but some of us.
You get to see our TWO WALKS UP FRONT in there some where.  There's also one where you get a glimpse of our Shrimp Bruschetta.  Not what got turned in, but what we were eating after turn-in.
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... n5da3&Ux=1


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Here's some pics from a friend of Jacks.  More of their site, but some of us.
> You get to see our TWO WALKS UP FRONT in there some where.  There's also one where you get a glimpse of our Shrimp Bruschetta.  Not what got turned in, but what we were eating after turn-in.
> 
> 
> WOW yall looked like you were busy , again congrats on all yall finishings!!


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Here's some pics from a friend of Jacks.  More of their site, but some of us.
> You get to see our TWO WALKS UP FRONT in there some where.  There's also one where you get a glimpse of our Shrimp Bruschetta.  Not what got turned in, but what we were eating after turn-in.
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... n5da3&Ux=1



The skinny one in the tundra apron is Michael.  He has worked with us for the past couple of years.  He decided he wanted to try to give it a go, hence this was his first solo run.  The others were mostly family members.  He did pretty good for his first time.   I'm proud of his accomplishments.  It's good to see the tadpoles become frogs.  His team name is In by 8 and out by 9.  He turned in a pretty good brisket.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## DaleP (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like you guys should consider adding new rooms on your houses for all the trophys you win. Way to go!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 27, 2006)

Great job Jack & Chris! BTW, Chris told me to say that!


----------

